
Stein – Use Google Sheets as your no-setup database - skilled
https://github.com/SteinHQ/Stein
======
RocketSyntax
I like the concept because db tables are really just files. And big data is
just working w actual files (parquet) that are big.

------
RocketSyntax
Would a queryset be performed here on the data object?

`.then(data`

